# Huanyang Ans 0-10v Ai/vi Adj. Freq. Input Not Working!



## countryguy (Mar 6, 2015)

Good day everyone!  It's been several weeks of working very hard to complete my Mill Retrofit.  The AjaxCNC is installed, test, and nearly configured!!!!    Big job, fun job, learned a ton!

I took the 3hp Huanyang from my BP grinder for the Mill install.  It works fine except for the use of the AI or VI inputs.  When set correctly, the AI (4 modes... 0 = 0-10v, 1= 0-5v, 2= 0-20ma 3= 4-20ma 4= stacked 4-20 & 0-10v) should take the input voltage upon the ACM and AI pins and adjust the running FREQ setting.     This voltage is developed from my DC-AIO DAC outputs for spindle variable speed.

I have tried the input on the AI setup AND tried the VI input pin.   My setups are:
Pd002 = 1 exterm. terminals.
Pd003 = 0 or 60... depending on which mode.  I've left at 60 for now to get the motor to spin.
Pd0070   Tried as 0,1,2,3,4  (modes listed in AI section above).  0 should = 0-10VDC..  With the setting of 3 or 4..... It will run, but only 60Hz,  Does not vary freq w/ voltage in.  When set to 0- Motor will not spin and Voltage in is present to AI or VI.   (again just trying to experiment a bit).
I have tried the J 1:2:3 jumper on both J1/2 and J2/3 No diff. 
The FWD, REV, and RST all seem to work fine w/ PD44,45,46 setup as  2,3,14
PD0052 is set to 03.  The NO relay will close on a fault.  (Fa / Fb /Fc) 

As near as I can tell this is setup correctly?   Anyone have any luck here?


----------



## countryguy (Mar 6, 2015)

the manual... 
http://www.cnczone.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=79285&d=1239132143


----------



## JimDawson (Mar 6, 2015)

First try testing the VFD
Try connecting the +10 (VR) terminal to the VI input.  The motor should run at full speed.
Then, connect a 10K pot as shown on the Basic Connection Diagram and you should be able to control the speed.

If both of those tests work, then the VFD is configured correctly.

Then check the output from the DAC, can you vary the voltage from about 0 to 10?  If that is OK, then connect the DAC (GND or common) to ACM (analog common), and the DAC output to VI and it should work.

Connecting a voltage to the AI input probably won't do anything or will give undesired results.

I hope this helps.
.
.


----------



## countryguy (Mar 6, 2015)

Good ideas!  The DAC is putting out 0 to 10V DC.   Putting the 10V input on VI will start the motor & it runs at 60Hz.  Even w/ the DAC hooked up, fixed speed only at 60Hz.    I will play with it later on.   Actually the Mill is a variable speed via the Belt and gizmo on the Mill head.  So it the VFD needs to be fixed speed anyway until I move it over to a direct drive setup others have noted here.    But I hate it when the Parms and inputs don't work!!! 

On a good note, the Cab. door is ON THE MILL and CLosed!  I've spent night and day wiring and retrofitting that puppy!   And now were into the table tuning w/ Centroid Mill CNC11  Thats a nice feeling.


----------



## countryguy (Mar 16, 2015)

SOLVED -  
NOte- The Huanyang Analog input FREQ low and High must be set first. 
PD072 and PD073. Mine are 90hz and 9hz for now. This was my problem. Check your setup w/ a 10K pot. It should work and then you can disconnect the pot and connect DAC out. 
Dac com to ACM 
Dac 0-10V to VI

NExt- The spindle speed in CNC11 and pendant control may run backwards. + went DOWN , while - went UP in RPM. SOLVED: 
There is a manual misprint, PD072 and PD073 are written two different way's in the manual. 1 pages lists as PD072/73 as Low/High while another as High/Low. 
Swap your values. PS0072 is the HIGH fref and PD073 the low freq on my unit


----------



## countryguy (Mar 16, 2015)

SOLVED: 
NOte- The Huanyang Analog input FREQ low and High must be set first. 
PD072 and PD073. Mine are 90hz and 9hz for now. This was my problem. Check your setup w/ a 10K pot. It should work and then you can disconnect the pot and connect DAC out. 
Dac com to ACM 
Dac 0-10V to VI
: 
There is a manual misprint, PD072 and PD073 are written two different way's in the manual. 1 pages lists as PD072/73 as Low/High while another as High/Low. 
Swap your values. PS0072 is the HIGH fref and PD073 the low freq on my unit



countryguy said:


> Good day everyone!  It's been several weeks of working very hard to complete my Mill Retrofit.  The AjaxCNC is installed, test, and nearly configured!!!!    Big job, fun job, learned a ton!
> 
> I took the 3hp Huanyang from my BP grinder for the Mill install.  It works fine except for the use of the AI or VI inputs.  When set correctly, the AI (4 modes... 0 = 0-10v, 1= 0-5v, 2= 0-20ma 3= 4-20ma 4= stacked 4-20 & 0-10v) should take the input voltage upon the ACM and AI pins and adjust the running FREQ setting.     This voltage is developed from my DC-AIO DAC outputs for spindle variable speed.
> 
> ...


----------



## Smokey Joel 3355 (Oct 6, 2016)

YOU GUYS ARE REALLY GREAT FOR HELPING EACH OTHER OUT.  I HOPE WHEN I GET MY HUANYANG VFD WORKING CORRECTLY TO MAKE A DETAILED POST ON BASIC WIRING, REMOTE 4 BUTTON STATION WIRING, AND CONTROL PROGRAMMING.  IT IS TAKING ME FOREVER TO GET MY GRIZZLY 3616  MILL AND CLAUSING 4914 LATHE VERIABLE SPEED.  I HAVE HAD A SMALL STROKE AND WHAT I LEARN TODAY IS MOSTLY GONE TOMORROW.  THE INFORMATION YOU ALL ARE PUTTING INTO THESE FORUMS ARE GREAT.  I PRINT OUT THE INFORMATION THAT HAS FIXED OTHERS ISSUES AND WILL TRY THE FIXES ON MY OWN PROJECT.  I HAVE HEARD THAT IF YOU CHANGE SETTINGS ON THE VFD THAT IT SHOULD NOT DAMAGE THE VFDS WHAT DO YOU THINK?
SMOKEYJOEL3355


----------



## JimDawson (Oct 6, 2016)

Smokey Joel 3355 said:


> I HAVE HEARD THAT IF YOU CHANGE SETTINGS ON THE VFD THAT IT SHOULD NOT DAMAGE THE VFDS WHAT DO YOU THINK?



That is correct.  I don't think you can damage a VFD by changing the settings.  They are designed to protect themselves.


----------



## Smokey Joel 3355 (Oct 8, 2016)

Thanks jimDawson for your reply.  I will try the information I have found from everyones post and see how it goes.  I will reply later.

I thank all members for the information posted.


----------



## countryguy (Oct 8, 2016)

Very welcome.  If you do have issues to post back-  Put up the model # listed on the unit.  they have a lot of different manuals and firmware changes creep in.


----------

